# Experiences with cytotec (misoprostol) for missed m/c?



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

Last week at 8 weeks I had an US that showed embryo at 6 weeks size, no heartbeat. Today repeat US showed no change. Previous m/c happened within days after diagnosis, now there's no sign of anything happening.
I declined d&c, ob gave cytotec to induce m/c for if/when I decide I want it. I have to say I'm tempted to use it, both because planning things at least to an extent is of course more practical, but mostly because I would like to start ttc again.
Any of you have experience with this drug?


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't have any experience with cytotec but wanted to say I am sorry about your miscarriage.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I used it for my first 2 losses (16 and 26 weeks). It ended up being a labor both times but I was so tired of the waiting and needed closure


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's a link to a somewhat recent thread of someone who used it...
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=738817

It worked pretty well for her.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

All I can say is that it is NOT FDA approved for any other purpose than ulcer treatment. OB/GYNs have no scientific evidence that it is safe and appropriate for any "condition" that they treat.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I used it for my first m/c since I could not emotionally handle the wait anymore. I did not have the best experience (excessive bleeding and I still ended up with a d&c) but I am not sure if it was the cytotec or just me. I know that there are many women who use it with no problem and I understand the need to get it over with.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I used it for for 2 losses and didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies and support. I did go ahead and started it last night, and it seems to be doing what it's supposed to. I'm sad, but also relieved to be letting go. It'll take more time, but we'll be okay.. Thanks again. I'm so glad for this place...


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

I used it for one of my losses and had a very good experience. I'm glad it's working for you too.









Many blessings to you with letting go.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

gabry,
I hope it all goes well. I had an overall great experience with misoprostol. Though I had several factors in my favor. I had a blighted ovum, so less to pass. I also think there was atleast several weeks between when the blighted ovum stopped growing and when I found out. So time for my body to reabsorb things.

I didn't have any bleeding until after I had finished taking the meds. I even asked for a second round of misoprostol because I didn't think I bled enough. I'll update my post in the above link.


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the additional posts.
Chel, me too, I didn't start bleeding until after the last dose. I'm wondering if this is really it, though. I bled heavily with clots, maybe some tissue, for 2-3 hours, then some light bleeding for another 3-4, nothing since then. I would have expected it to last at least a few days, like it did the last times.
Could it be that since I was only 9 weeks, that with the cytotec it would be over so quickly?


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

It could be over...it sounds similar to what I went through when I m/c'ed at 12 weeks. ??? My SIL m/c'ed at 9 weeks and passed a very obvious fetus. It may depend on when your baby died, sometimes things break down & reabsorb, or sometimes its a blighted ovum. I'm sure your doctor will do a follow up to be sure, or at least follow your hcg levels down with blood tests. You can take a pregnancy test a week from now. If its negative, chances are everything is done.

Taking false unicorn, lobelia, and red raspberry leaf should help your body make sure it has gotten everything, and bouy your body up to recover quickly.

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

gabry,

I didn't bleed much when I started, a large clot but not much after that until I had my second u/s that only showed more clots and a thick lining. I did bleed a lot starting a week later and 2 weeks later, I'm still spotting.

I've heard it's common to get a + hpt for weeks after a m/c. I just tested today (26days from 1st dose and still have a very faint line. My OB said to test in a few weeks.

I'm declining another blood test to save $, as a hpt will tell me all I need to know, if I'm at 0 or not, though if in another month and I'm still spotting I might be more worried.


----------



## noah's mom (Jan 3, 2006)

I used cytotec for my missed m/c as well - although in my case embryo was a bit more developed (8wks) and I waited 5 wks with little progress (lots of spotting and light bleeding) before taking it.

After that, things went quickly - I took it before bed one night, woke up several hours later with some cramping but not a lot of bleeding, took one dose of ibuprofen when the cramping started to get worse (but not that bad, more like heavy AF cramping). Went back to sleep and woke up around 5:30 feeling that my pad was SOAKED. After that I bled pretty heavily for about an hour until I passed the sac with a perfectly formed embryo inside. Seems that my body didn't want to give up this baby - and it hadn't reabsorbed at all. After that the bleeding lightened up considerably but still continued for about another week (but like a normal period).

I found that my first AF _after_ the m/c had the most bleeding - I was at work and had to run to the bathroom every 30 minutes to pass big clots, which went on for the first couple days. So looks like my body got rid of the rest of it during that AF.

I got pg again before I could have another AF - so I guess things had cleared out enough!

I'm sorry for your loss and do hope that what you've experienced thus far will be all you need to go through.


----------

